# Scrolling Back without Scroll-Lock Key?



## mbzadegan (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi,
My NoteBook (ASUS S200) does not have a Scroll-Lock key. How can I scroll back in terminal mode?


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe this is the only solution without installing any other applications such as tmux.


----------



## zspider (Oct 23, 2013)

Try Shift + PageUp/PageDown. I learned it while using OpenBSD in a VM, on another machine, that does not have a Scroll Lock.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 23, 2013)

Notebooks have limited space and combine keyboard functions with the fn key.  Look at the Delete key in the upper right corner of the keyboard.  See the scr lk?  Pressing and holding fn while pressing and releasing the Delete key turns scroll lock on and off.


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 23, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Notebooks have limited space and combine keyboard functions with the fn key.  Look at the Delete key in the upper right corner of the keyboard.  See the scr lk?  Pressing and holding fn while pressing and releasing the Delete key turns scroll lock on and off.



As I said My Notebook is an ASUS S200 and holding the Fn+Delete keys is the Insert key and not Scroll-Lock.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 23, 2013)

Believe it or not, I did look up a picture of the Asus S200E keyboard.  Maybe a plain S200 is different, or it's using a country-specific layout.  Please post a link to a picture of your keyboard.  Certainly there is a way to generate the Scroll Lock code somehow.


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, thanks for your hints.


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 24, 2013)

The pause/break key does not work?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 24, 2013)

What does that key just to the left of the Delete key do?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What does that key just to the left of the Delete key do?



Yeah, I'm thinking that that "<>" key is the scroll-lock too.


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 24, 2013)

Nothing. The key "<>" just runs the  ASUS Vivobook application in Windows 8.


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 24, 2013)

Time for some key remapping (1, 2, etc.) then... (not verified myself).


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok. Thanks very much @Juanitou.

In the BIOS *I* found and activated a break mapping key and now when *I* press the pause/break key it activates the scroll key  Thanks again for your key mapping link too. Issue solved


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 24, 2013)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> In the BIOS *I* found and activated a break mapping key and now when *I* press the pause/break key it activates the scroll key


I knew I had seen that before, but I didnâ€™t remember the BIOS part, itâ€™s nice you found it.


----------



## Rastko (Feb 9, 2018)

For anyone who is wondering on yet newer laptops lacking Scroll Lock, I just figured out my hp Notebook G6 (CORE i) series enters the vty scroll mode with:

`fn + Right-Shift + {HOME | END | PGUP | PGDN | (arrow-keys)}`

You exit with:

`fn + Right-Shift`

Right-shift "uppercase" is labeled "pause".


----------



## linux->bsd (Feb 10, 2018)

For me, on a Dell laptop, Fn + Insert (i.e., Pause) is the only key combination that toggles scrolling.


----------



## Rastko (Feb 10, 2018)

It's hard to tell if the "pause" label is the main label on my right shift button. It's definitely in the top-left corner but there's no "shift" label, just a small arrow. I wonder if the kernel loading can be paused? Furthere confusion comes from the BIOS settings to treat function keys as on a MacBook, and their "f" labes are also less prominent.

Here's the fun part though: you cannot "lock-in", i.e. there's no "on" toggle, you [EM]_have_[/EM] to press one of the navigation kys. But you can "lock out", i.e. toggle "off".


----------



## laufdi (May 15, 2019)

I have neither ScrollLck nor Pause Key. Thinkpad T430.
Problem: I can't switch to the console to try the above solution with Ctrl-Alt-F<N> because I cannot get back to Xorg and have to reboot.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2019)

laufdi said:


> I have neither ScrollLck nor Pause Key. Thinkpad T430.


Apparently it's Fn + K for Scroll-lock and Fn + P for Pause:


			Error Page - Lenovo Community
		

(I don't have a Thinkpad so I cannot confirm)


----------



## OlCe (Jan 14, 2020)

On some new Dell XPS which doesn't have a separate Scroll Lock key, you can press Fn + S to achieve the same effect.
For the record, you can also look at Thread 45890 for other possibilities.


----------

